

The IT Giant Mafia - github-cat
http://www.pixelstek.com/article/1428161495-The-Giant-Mafia

======
nailer
Didn't realise the YouTube people were PayPal too. Also Kevin Rose worked
there: the PayPal logo is his Photoshop work.

Not sure the 'Path' guy qualifies as much as the others on the list.

MessageBus has shut down.

~~~
vlad
> Didn't realise the YouTube people were PayPal too. Also Kevin Rose worked
> there: the PayPal logo is his Photoshop work.

I don't think Kevin Rose worked at PayPal, nor created the PayPal logo.
Thirdly, I don't think he's a designer.

Chad Hurley created the logo, as he was a designer at PayPal (wikipedia
confirms). He told me he created the SpaceX logo, also. And I imagine the
YouTube logo, too, as he was a founder.

~~~
nailer
You're right, it was Chad Hurley. Reference:
[http://www.theguardian.com/media/2007/jul/09/mediatop1002007...](http://www.theguardian.com/media/2007/jul/09/mediatop1002007.mondaymediasection13)
(obviously wikipedia doesn't count).

